# The Right Stuff at the Wrong Time



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you ever noticed how "at the right place, at that wrong time" applies to SO many situations?

For those of you that are familiar with online gaming, I tend to tell people you will usually get the right loot when you're on the wrong toon.

Well, it's happening to me again. I've check the sale/trade forum regularly. All this time, I've been seeing nice things, but wasn't interested because I had what I wanted. Now my tank is close to bare, and I want things. Of course, at first I wasn't finding anything that I wanted.

Then I find out there is a small chance I may be traveling. If I do get the chance, it may be for several weeks, and I will have to tear down my tank, before I leave. Lo and behold, the sale/trade forum is now full of stuffs that that are making my eyes sparkle, and I can't buy a single one. /sigh


----------

